# Tractor Problem??



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, so I'm wanting to buy this SAME tractor. The problem with it is that the man said it has a linkage problem in reverse. He said it won't go in reverse, unless you do it, manually.... My question is, is that a big problem? Also, how much would it cost to fix that? Thanks!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok. What SAME tractor? And go in reverse manually compared to what? Not going in reverse "normally" I would say is a big problem.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Buckaroo said:


> Ok, so I'm wanting to buy this SAME tractor. The problem with it is that the man said it has a linkage problem in reverse. He said it won't go in reverse, unless you do it, manually.... My question is, is that a big problem? Also, how much would it cost to fix that? Thanks!


"Same" always amused me the name of those tractors.....purty good tractors overseas, dueitz-Fahr I believe. But I would thnk he is saying that the reverser lever linkage is broken....had a Massey that did the "same" thing, easy fix....what size tractor is this "same" tractor....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> "Same" always amused me the name of those tractors.....purty good tractors overseas, dueitz-Fahr I believe. But I would thnk he is saying that the reverser lever linkage is broken....had a Massey that did the "same" thing, easy fix....what size tractor is this "same" tractor....


oh is SAME a brand?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Teslan said:


> oh is SAME a brand?


Yea it is. I had to look it up. Never seen one, until I saw it on Tractorhouse.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A linkage problem shouldn't be a terrible fix unless there is some stupid issue where it requires removing the whole operator station to replace a $5 part. Hopefully not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> oh is SAME a brand?


Funny name ain't it....good tractors tho, don't believe they have dealers in the states anymore, if they ever did.....they musta 'cause theys a good many n the states


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Funny name ain't it....good tractors tho, don't believe they have dealers in the states anymore, if they ever did.....they musta 'cause theys a good many n the states


Definitely had dealers. One was about 2 miles from here, www.deutzboyz.com. They do a lot of internet business. If you need some help, give them a call. There aren't any dealers selling new SAMEs in the US anymore as the tractors are under the SAME-Deutz group and they can't get their heads out of their behinds to decide what they're doing here. Parts remain readily available (there are tons of these tractors still running in other countries) and should continue to be available. And plenty of the parts do cross to AGCO if you have a helpful AGCO dealer.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok. Yeah he said it has a problem with linkage in reverse--- Whatever that means... It would back up manually compared to a person pressing the button to go backwards. It is a SAME Frutteto 75hp tractor. He said there is something wrong with the lever linkage.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If it was no big deal and a cheap easy fix he would have fixed it before selling. Could be the tip of the iceberg so to speak.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> If it was no big deal and a cheap easy fix he would have fixed it before selling. Could be the tip of the iceberg so to speak.


You never know. Sometimes the simple things are the ones that get neglected because they're so simple.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah that's true. He is asking $5800 for it, so maybe there is a reason for it being so low. I think if I go look at it, I'm going to take my grandfather with me because he knows a lot about tractors.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of when I bought my first Kubota, was a, I think 16 horsepower tiny orange thing with a 3 cylinder motor and it looked decidely oriental. There was one dealer within 100 miles and I took a chance and bought it.

16 tractors and 30 odd years later and not one issue. Of course they are a bit bigger in power and price but......

I still have the original shop manual (I figured I was buying something that was prone to break and would probably have no suppor)t. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Yeah that's true. He is asking $5800 for it, so maybe there is a reason for it being so low. I think if I go look at it, I'm going to take my grandfather with me because he knows a lot about tractors.


Whatever this is worth to you, I'd buy it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah. I think I'm going to just take a look at it, see if there are things wrong with it, and then buy it, if it doesn't have a lot of problems.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you talking a linkage, or is it some type of solenoid or switch? You could be talking a bit more expensive to fix if its electrical.

The brothers whose farmstead I'm renting have a NH TS 135 that quit going into forward or reverse from the shuttle shift. Neither does much mechanic work so I help them quite a bit. Looked into the column (and the clutch in case the clutch was still engaged). There is nothing mechanical about any of it. Technician is coming out today. Found a couple of discussion on other tractor boards, it a common problem and most owners said they had to tear apart the cab to get to the issue. Lots of hours on the clock.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If the current owner is able to cheat it into reverse, he's almost surely doing that mechanically. I doubt this is an electrical problem.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

I hope there aren't any electrical problems with it. He said you can obly do it manually... whatever that means. How much money am I'm thinking of for fixing it?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> I hope there aren't any electrical problems with it. He said you can obly do it manually... whatever that means. How much money am I'm thinking of for fixing it?


You're going to need a better description of the actual problem before than can even be guessed.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why is an electrical problem such a big deal? If its a MINOR electric problem he might be able to fix it himself. Dealer sold me a sprayer with a "faulty lift circuit". It was just a corroded ground wire. 
Just because dealer doesn't fix it doesn't mean it's a big problem. Some dealers are morons. Guy probably bought it for 3500 at an auction and wants to make a quick buck without turning any wrenches.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, the guy actually used it for harvesting hay. He has pics of it plowing up the field and so forth. Alright, I'll ask him more about it and get back to you. Thanks!


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

From talking to a parts man that's dealer ship sold Same as well as JD they were alright for a cheap tractor.Parts where around but didn't always get there until you where tired of waiting.I think Fiat did a lot of business with Same.My old White 2-60 that has Fiat cast into engine block may have Same made axles as it is a FWA model.

Hopefully it wouldn't be full of computers like US brands.I do some work for small vineyard with a New Holland 45 hp about 5 years old less than 500 hours.Rats and mice love it's electrical wire even with poison sitting around it.Having killed it twice. It will start but not move if the right (or wrong) wire gets the isolation chewed off.Don't know if it was a real good mechanic the dealer sent out or we got lucky but he knew right where to start digging to make it move again.Why would a tractor that is not power-shift need a computer in the transmission?Oh my favorite part is the inching petal that would be a clutch in most things,that you cannot let it out without jerking.I think that's where the inching comes in ,it's how many inches you jump ahead.Sorry rant over on my favorite tractor.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray 54 said:


> Why would a tractor that is not power-shift need a computer in the transmission?


To keep consumers from working on them themselves.....electronic conversion was a manufacturer conspiracy so as to have a strangle hold on the enduser.

Regards, MIke


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> To keep consumers from working on them themselves.....electronic conversion was a manufacturer conspiracy so as to have a strangle hold on the enduser.
> 
> Regards, MIke


 Yep, and that is why I will stick with buying older tractors. I would like to have a newer tractor with all the comforts but it just isn't worth it to me to have a tractor that I have to get a tech to come out and diagnose when I have problems. There is nothing electronic about the powershift on my 3020 and 4020 and that is the way it should be.


----------

